# medicine



## 2scots (Jul 6, 2014)

i have a repeat prescription that i pick up every month in scotland, how would that work with travelling is it possible to still get it in austrailia or would i have to stock up?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Best to stock up. I doubt they would allow a foreign script especially since the medicine may be different here so you would then have to go to a dr and get a script for it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxAngel24 (Jun 3, 2014)

2scots said:


> i have a repeat prescription that i pick up every month in scotland, how would that work with travelling is it possible to still get it in austrailia or would i have to stock up?


Hi there, try working towards the solution to get off these meds.. lots of exercise, healthy diet and lifestyle, plenty fresh fruits and veggies will keep you healthy  I believe the saying "we are what we eat" .. I myself am doing a Wellness Course to help people to get healthier  Because we can! There are natural remedies and natural healers who can help too  try kinesiology, really recommend it! you can save much more on meds if you cure the cause, not symptoms.. hope that helps


----------

